# outdoor theater



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

So I've been thinking about doing this for some time but never wanted to spend the money.
Well I finally decided to do it and started shopping around. My goal was to have the best system that was super easy to setup and teardown for less than $1k. I think I've accomplished my goal and couldn't be happier with the end results.

Last night was the first setup and test run. Everything worked great! tonight I plan to get some clamps so that I can mount the center channel to the lower tube of the screen frame and I should be good unless you guys have any suggestions.

BTW, this is a rear projection setup.......super nice because all of the wires and stuff are out of the way.

One other thing that I'm going to try is putting the projector on the middle shelf of the crat. The light from the projector created a "hot spot" on the screen. Its not really that bad when seated but I noticed it when I was standing centered and directly in front of the screen. I think if the projector was just a bit lower it might help prevent this. Its worth a try.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like fun. Not bad for $1000. You should have lots of good times with it. Don't forget the bug spray.....:heehee:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool setup. Enjoy the summer nights!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a neat little set up! :T
What material are you using for the screen?


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Prof. said:


> That's a neat little set up! :T
> What material are you using for the screen?


 Bought the screen and frame on Amazon; it's a complete kit so I'm not sure what the material is. 

This one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009H...c=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o01_s01_i00


----------

